# Oscar Tank Size?



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

Growing up my StepMom had her Oscar in a 10gallon tank...and when he got to be about 7 - 8 inches long it looked too crammed...so I know they need bigger then that...

Jed's going away to the MArine's and that 10gallon tank I;ve been cycling *~AMmonia and Nitrate problems...~* is now set to go for fish...Jed wanted to put in Oscars into it...so me and Daniel as a going away present got him an Oscar who he named Akira...

for right now Akira's in the cycled 10gallon tank with a couple of plants and some rainbow colored jug thingie...she's about 1-3inches in lenght so for right now that tank will do...I know they grow roughly an inch a month...so in about a month we'd need to get her a bigger tank...

I'm wondering what size is the best for a full grown Oscar? jus 1 Oscar in the tank that is...we are going to get another Oscar eventually too...but for jus 1 Oscar what's the minimum tank size you'd recommend? and for 2 Oscars? and is there some type of a scale to go by? I know tis 1inch of fish to a gallon of water...but for Oscars the 7-8inched Oscar my stepmom had in a 10gallon tank didn't seem big enough for him...

thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

No, a 10 gallon tank is nowhere near big enough. 75 gallon tank, minimum for a full grown oscar. Just so you know, 7 inches is not full grown for an oscar. Their adult size is double this. In a 10 gallon tank an oscar will become stunted with time which can lead to other major health problems and eventually premature death.


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

yes I know 7inches isn't full grown...my stepmom's Oscar did end up dying...

I read that 7inches is around normal by the end of the 1st yr...around 16inches is full grown...

and 75gallon minimum...got it...thanks!!!
we're gonna get Akira her bigger tank this coming Fri...so I wanted to know what size to get


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Katie hit the nail on the head. 

75 gal minimum for one oscar. For two, I suggest 125 gal minimum.


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

got that!!!...Jed wants to breed the Oscars eventually...I should tell him to set up a 5000 gallon tank jus to get Oscars to find out what gender they are...LOL...that was meant as a joke btw...although tis true you dunno what gender the Oscar til it starts laying eggs...or not laying them for that matter...

the 125gallon will deffinitly hafta wait til we get a different house...so we'll jus get the 75gallon for now for Akira...thanks!!!


----------

